# The Westminster Standards: An Original Facsimile - $5 Friday Ligonier Special--merged



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 14, 2012)

Ligonier's upcoming $5 Friday deal includes "The Westminster Standards: An Original Facsimile"

Reformed Theology Resources: Browse $5 Friday Products | Ligonier Ministries Store

"A special 350th anniversary, limited collectors, first edition reprint of the Westminster Larger Catechism, Shorter Catechism and the Confession of Faith “with the Proofs thereof out of the Scriptures” in one binding. Only 600 copies were printed in 1648, and on the antiquarian book market, an actual copy could cost as much as $3,500. A handwritten note is found inside the book by S. W. Carruthers who states that “[t]his is Warfield’s Edition Three, the first with proofs. It is precisely the same as British Museum E.516(3) and National Library of Scotland 578. No.4.”

The Assembly also appended to this collection, the first 15 of the Thirty-nine Articles of the Church of England, of which they were mandated to review, and a directory for The Publique VVorship of God.

Foreword by Dr. William S. Barker, former Professor of Church History at Westminster Theological Seminary in Philadelphia, PA."

Item will be $5 all day Friday.


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 14, 2012)

It's already available in sale right now! I have to grab this.


----------



## Christopher88 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Westminster Standards 35th 5.00 Today only*

The Westminster Standards: An Original Facsimile: the Assembly of Divines - Book - Theology, Creeds and Confessions | Ligonier Ministries Store

This is a great deal for those who enjoy the Standards and for $5.00 you can't beat it. 

Today only


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 14, 2012)

It is on backorder now.


----------



## Christopher88 (Dec 14, 2012)

I went to order and it says no longer available please remove from cart. Is anyone else getting this trouble?


----------



## Quatchu (Dec 14, 2012)

Sonny said:


> I went to order and it says no longer available please remove from cart. Is anyone else getting this trouble?



Same here.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks great, and the $3.99 shipping seems to apply for at least 5 copies, so shipping is a good deal that way also.

In addition, the "What is Reformed Theology" audio and visual download is available for $5- I highly recommend this for yourself, small group, Sunday School, Bible study, sermon series, etc.


----------

